

ARM challenging Intel in the server market - throwaway000002
http://www.anandtech.com/print/8776/arm-challinging-intel-in-the-server-market-an-overview

======
throwaway000002
This was posted yesterday, but I feel it got lost and deserves some
discussion. Of the architectures presented, the Cavium Thunder looks the most
promising. I don't think Intel can be beaten on average. If somehow, you
manage to tune the architecture so that Xen runs well and the networking is
flexible enough to support nice multiplexing into virtualized domains, we
could see really good uptake into cloud providers. Something akin to Intel's
"secure enclave" technology would be the icing, assuming they can get it to
market before Intel.

